# coupe door weatherstripping / seal problems



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

argghh, i'll be bringing in my car for the weatherstripping problem for the 4th time now. those who have the problem resolved, what did the dealer do to fix it. for the last fix which only lasted a few door closes, urathane (glue?) was used but that didn't work. :banghead: is there a new part/weatherstripping? i just getting really tired of having to press in the weatherstripping each time i get into the car!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I had mine done for the 3rd time at least 6-8 months ago and it's the first time it works well!!

What they did was move the inside of the door forward because this rubs against the seal which causes the problem, they also replace the seal with a redesigned one.

My door used to be hard to close, now it is easy and the current seal shows no signs of wear.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> My door used to be hard to close, now it is easy and the current seal shows no signs of wear. *


But is it sealing? j/k


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> But is it sealing? j/k *


lol, funny that you ask that . . . the answer is 'no' but I always wear my seatbelt which helps me stay in the car when making right turns and my drivers door flys open . . .


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Had mine replaced for the 1st time in late May (after 6+ months of tape holding the original torn one waiting for the part to come in).

Now it looks like I need to go in again and have them move the inside of the door up a bit -- its showing signs of rubbing and the door doesn't close fully if a relatively light push is given -- it sorta bounces off the seal instead of latching...

I'll see how it goes and probably ask them to look at it when I get an oil service in about 2-3 months. Probably be torn by then!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

what really bugs me is that i had this problem back in summer 2000 and knew that it was the weatherstripping rubbing that was causing my door not to close properly. now i'm sure that bmw has many reports of this knows that this is a problem but they don't have a new part or reliable fix for it!  if they don't have one soon before my warranty is over and i'm having to pay for these weatherstrippings out of my own pocket then i'm going to be really really mad


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

HW said:


> *what really bugs me is that i had this problem back in summer 2000 and knew that it was the weatherstripping rubbing that was causing my door not to close properly. now i'm sure that bmw has many reports of this knows that this is a problem but they don't have a new part or reliable fix for it!  if they don't have one soon before my warranty is over and i'm having to pay for these weatherstrippings out of my own pocket then i'm going to be really really mad  *


HW . . . bro didn't you read my message

THEY HAVE A FIX !!!!!!

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

alan: i brought those part numbers to them and they told me that they were the same as the old


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

HW said:


> *alan: i brought those part numbers to them and they told me that they were the same as the old  *


did they move the inside of your door forward ?

I am sure that's what really fixes the problem


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

take the car somewhere else..the old way was nasty and stupid..I had my drivers side replaced about 6 months ago when the fix was released. I had put off the passenger side.. I had an appointment for today, they are fixing the passenger side now.... my drivers side still perfect, no wear and shuts perfect See my dealer must know whats going on and know the actual fix. I believe some dealers don't actually know the fix.... that would piss me off too!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

yep, moving the panel forward was fix #2 which worked for a bit but the problem is that the weatherstrip would not stay in place. the pressure from the door pressing on it would push the weatherstrip out and bit.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

HW said:


> *yep, moving the panel forward was fix #2 which worked for a bit but the problem is that the weatherstrip would not stay in place. the pressure from the door pressing on it would push the weatherstrip out and bit. *


Mine was NOT fixed by moving the panels on the door..the TSB for the fix if this super duper glue with the NEW rubber design...Mine was fixed by a BMW field tech...this is the fix trust me.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i don't think using super glue was a fix that i was hoping for. i read/heard that super glue absorbs water. not exactly a good choice for a water seal.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

HW said:


> *i don't think using super glue was a fix that i was hoping for. i read/heard that super glue absorbs water. not exactly a good choice for a water seal. *


I've never heard of them using super glue...but guess each dealer does there own thing, no matter what the TSB is.I wish you luck..:thumbup: PS....I said super duper glue....but I did not mean they actually used "super glue"...good luck tho!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

*Arggghhhh!*

After fix #4 the weatherstripping is still coming loose. They had another attempt of glueing it w/ black urethane. This is just not working! :banghead:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Arggghhhh!*



HW said:


> *After fix #4 the weatherstripping is still coming loose. They had another attempt of glueing it w/ black urethane. This is just not working! :banghead:  *


They're supposed to use (can't remember the exact name) but the TSB fix was a cement type glue, similar to what they use to bond the windshield. I was with the BMW tech rep in person, he showed me the glue and I also seen it in action...My drivers side has been there almost a year and has not budged. Man that shi t is like concrete...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i didn't see that tsb at www.alldata.com ??? could they have stopped putting tsb's on that site?


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

HW said:


> *i didn't see that tsb at www.alldata.com ??? could they have stopped putting tsb's on that site? *


I actually don't think they put the news one up there now ..HEY, come down here, i'll take you to my place and we'll fix your seal up


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

CCs: thanks for the offer but not sure when i'd be visiting NC. but thanks again for info. they said that they research what glue to use. maybe i can save them some time and point to them to find the appropriate tsb listing windshield glue though my preference would be not to use glue of some sort.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

well, going to call up the dealer for fix #5 within the last month and a half.  :banghead: 

my 2nd weatherstripping is torn again. even after i make an effort each time to push the trim in each time i close the door!!!  i can't believe how fragile this 2nd one was. 

now the only option to this is gluing in a new one but this is permanent meaning that the weatherstripping will be destroyed/damaged whenever it has to be removed. now, should for any reason the weatherstripping needs to be removed to get at something else and my warranty is out, i'll be screwed for another weatherstripping and labour charge!  anyone have theirs fixed that did not require gluing or used something that was not as permanent as gluing?


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

*Once fixed, Zymol may be worth it*



> argghh, i'll be bringing in my car for the weatherstripping problem for the 4th time now.


It obviously sounds like your stripping is faulty but this is something you may want to keep in mind. I use Zymol rubber protectant on my rubber seals. I only need to work them over about every six months, but I find it helps to preserve the rubber as well as prevent the doors from freezing shut in some of the super cold winter days in western NY! Best of luck!


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Once fixed, Zymol may be worth it*



325xi-SteelGray said:


> *
> 
> It obviously sounds like your stripping is faulty but this is something you may want to keep in mind. I use Zymol rubber protectant on my rubber seals. I only need to work them over about every six months, but I find it helps to preserve the rubber as well as prevent the doors from freezing shut in some of the super cold winter days in western NY! Best of luck! *


yea I've had previous cars stick together in cold weather here tooo..it sucks..I use silicone spray to keep my moist


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

> yea I've had previous cars stick together in cold weather here tooo..it sucks..I use silicone spray to keep my moist


Cold weather in NC, really?  I just hope you don't use that silicone on your tires - it eats away the natural oils emitted from the rubber!


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

325xi-SteelGray said:


> *
> 
> Cold weather in NC, really?  I just hope you don't use that silicone on your tires - it eats away the natural oils emitted from the rubber! *


nope, not tires..yes cold..mountains of nc here, ski area...


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

> nope, not tires..


On second thought, I would be willing to bet most of us are fairly "spirited" drivers and probably eat up the tires so quickly the effects of silicone could never be witnessed anyways! :thumbup:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

325xi-SteelGray said:


> *
> 
> On second thought, I would be willing to bet most of us are fairly "spirited" drivers and probably eat up the tires so quickly the effects of silicone could never be witnessed anyways! :thumbup: *


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

325xi-SteelGray: it's not a matter of whether they are greased up enough. what is happening is that the weatherstripping is bulging away from the metal door frame. i can push the weatherstripping back onto the metal door frame w/ my palm but it will bulge out again after a minute or two and i don't even have to close the door on it to cause it to bulge out. what i think also is that after several fixes, that part of the weatherstripping has stretched out a bit making it even worse.  

i'm in vancouver so the weather is actually pretty mild. the pacific ocean air current is a pretty good temperature buffer. i don't think i have a problem w/ weather extremes and the elasticity etc. of the weatherstripping. although the summer heat does perhaps cause the weatherstripping expand.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

HW said:


> *325xi-SteelGray: it's not a matter of whether they are greased up enough. what is happening is that the weatherstripping is bulging away from the metal door frame. i can push the weatherstripping back onto the metal door frame w/ my palm but it will bulge out again after a minute or two and i don't even have to close the door on it to cause it to bulge out. what i think also is that after several fixes, that part of the weatherstripping has stretched out a bit making it even worse.
> 
> i'm in vancouver so the weather is actually pretty mild. the pacific ocean air current is a pretty good temperature buffer. i don't think i have a problem w/ weather extremes and the elasticity etc. of the weatherstripping. although the summer heat does perhaps cause the weatherstripping expand. *


yea, everyone w/the weatherstrip problem had taht exact same thing..it comes out from frame...can beat it back in..thank god mine is finally permanant..I was getting pissed..I called BMWNA and they sent that dude to fix mine..NEW ones of course...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I can't beleive HW's problem hasn't been fixed yet ? 

My dealer had no problem fixing it (the 3rd time around  )


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i'm sorta suspecting that maybe the rear side panel that is touch the edge of the door frame could be move a bit further towards the back to make a bit more room for the trim. could it be also that the door frame itself is some how bent towards the inside of the car (at the factory) to cause it to slip out of the door frame when the door hits it? maybe that part of the door frame edge should have been outward a little so the door would push back into the door frame when the door hits it. i just don't want a fix that permanently sticks the weathestrip on to the door frame which means using permanent adhesives. anyone got their's fixed w/o using permanent adhesives?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Does you door look and ift correctly. My passenger door doesn't . . . it sticks out a litle and is slightly bent beleive it or not :dunno:


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

> Originally posted by HW
> 325xi-SteelGray: it's not a matter of whether they are greased up enough. what is happening is that the weatherstripping is bulging away from the metal door frame. i can push the weatherstripping back onto the metal door frame w/ my palm but it will bulge out again after a minute or two and i don't even have to close the door on it to cause it to bulge out. what i think also is that after several fixes, that part of the weatherstripping has stretched out a bit making it even worse.


Understood. I was just suggesting that if you can for once and for all get the stripping fixed!!!! you may want to protect that baby! Hopefully you can get this resolved! Good luck!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

alan: yep, looks and fits right. i can even do the lexus ball bearing test on it.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

HW said:


> *alan: yep, looks and fits right. i can even do the lexus ball bearing test on it.  *


I thought the Lexus test was wine glasses on the hood :dunno:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

they also had one that had the car on some jig that allowed it to be moved around in the I/J/K axes and had this ball bearing roll along the gap to demonstrate that their gaps were perfect. i think this test was copied by some other make afterwards.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

HW said:


> *they also had one that had the car on some jig that allowed it to be moved around in the I/J/K axes and had this ball bearing roll along the gap to demonstrate that their gaps were perfect. i think this test was copied by some other make afterwards. *


oohhh . . I get it . . . my car would be ok on that test though my passenger door would screw it up . . .


----------

